# The Selgaunt Campaign - OOC



## haiiro (Oct 4, 2004)

Welcome to the OOC thread for the Selgaunt Campaign PbP game. 

The campaign website is at 3d6.org, and the IC thread can be found in the Playing the Game forum here on EN World.

This game is a continuation of our tabletop campaign, which started in September of 2003. As such, we're not recruiting new players.


----------



## Xen (Oct 5, 2004)

*Rock over London - Rock on Chicago!*


"You find yourself in a small dark room, with writing barely visible on the walls.  The room smells musty.  What do you do?

>read wall

I do not understand "read wall."

>look wall

You see writing, barely visible.

>read it

I do not understand "read it."

>read writing

The writing says: "You've just entered the zombie pit of hell.  Stand on one foot and sing a song, or prepare to die."  What do you do?

>stand on one foot and sing

I do not understand "stand on one foot and sing."  A smelly zombie grabs you from behind and pummels you to death.  The End.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 6, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> "You find yourself in a small dark room, with writing barely visible on the walls.  The room smells musty.  What do you do?




Ahh, Zork and its related offspring. I loved Zork. 

I've just made the first DM post in the IC thread. Ladies and gents, get ready to rumble.


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 8, 2004)

Speaking of languages….(ha!), whaddya think about a standard way to convey speaking in another language, such as “<goblin>I’m afraid of smurfs and clowns </goblin>”  

Thoughts?


----------



## haiiro (Oct 8, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> Speaking of languages….(ha!), whaddya think about a standard way to convey speaking in another language, such as “<goblin>I’m afraid of smurfs and clowns </goblin>”
> 
> Thoughts?




I think that's a pretty cool idea, though slipping it into the narrative (like you did in your first post) or putting "(in Goblin)" before it should also work. I'd say try it a couple of ways and see what reads the best. 

Excellent choice of avatar, BTW! I still haven't found the right spot on 3d6 for those three little ravens, though I've tried a few times. If you're interested in giving them transparent backgrounds for me, I'll happily award you 250 bonus XP for this session.


----------



## Xen (Oct 8, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> Speaking of languages….(ha!)





So does this mean that Marduke is like a celestial smurf or something?


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm finding the white & light text on black a little hard to read in the PBP. Any suggestions? I tried switching skins, but the white text goes "poof."


----------



## haiiro (Oct 8, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> I'm finding the white & light text on black a little hard to read in the PBP. Any suggestions? I tried switching skins, but the white text goes "poof."




Hrm. One of the reasons I chose white is because it affords fairly high readability on the black background. It's also not that different from the default "vaguely tan" color -- does that one give you trouble? Do they give you trouble in the default skin?


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 8, 2004)

How about just using the default color for your posts? Maybe a size larger or *bold *or a different font to highlight your main posts? The black on white is mostly readable, part of the problem is the rainbow of other colors we've chosen, part of the problem is that I find threaded discussions harder to read in white on black.

The default color changes to black on the light Enworld skins, but the white stays white.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 8, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> The default color changes to black on the light Enworld skins, but the white stays white.




Interesting. I've never played around much with the other skins. I'll throw this one out to the group:

- Should the DM narrative posts be different in some way?
- Assuming they can't be in white, what do you suggest?
- Should all posts (DM and player) just be in the default text color?

I'll state up front that larger and bold are not options, at least from my perspective -- the first will make posts huge, the second will (IMO) make them irritating to read. I also like the freedom to use bold and upsized text for effect -- booming demon voices, etc. 

As far as the rainbow of colors, I'm actually surprised it's been a common theme so far -- I figured everyone'd pretty much stick to the basics.  I've read through other PbP threads where everyone uses multiple colors -- sometimes not the same multiple colors -- and I find them hard to read.

That said, the muted reddish color for OOC text is actually pretty pleasant, at least to me.


----------



## Xen (Oct 8, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> That said, the muted reddish color for OOC text is actually pretty pleasant, at least to me.




Just wanted to put a vote in for seperation of OOC and IC by color - don't care which ones.  It helps (for me) make the text (and what is going on) more clear.


			
				haiiro said:
			
		

> - Should the DM narrative posts be different in some way?
> - Assuming they can't be in white, what do you suggest?
> - Should all posts (DM and player) just be in the default text color?




As for if the DM should seperate out via color - I don't mind either way.  I just look for your avitar anyhow.

As for always using the default color - I like it.  Though, I'd still prefer a common (and seperate) OOC color.

All in all - I'm not terribly concerned with the outcome!  In the mean time - POST FASTER YOU SQUIDS!       I NEED TO GET MY FIX!


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree with the monkey and the book that the off color for the OOC is nice.  I also like the muted red for that.

As soon as I get photoshop and illustrator installed on my new computer I’ll start screwing around with those little birds again – and seeing if can come up with some other draw(r)ings.  

Hey Artemis…you’re a graphic designer?!  Why didn’t anyone tell me?!  I’d have been picking your brain aeons ago!


----------



## haiiro (Oct 9, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> I agree with the monkey and the book...




You don't get to hear _that_ too often. 

Based on what everyone said over email, here's my suggestion:

- IC text in the default color.
- OOC text in sandy brown.

- Also, no other user-chosen colors
- And DM posts will use the same scheme, no white (etc.)

Sandy brown is achieved by putting [*color=sandybrown] before the text, and [*/color] after it, only with out the *s.

Does that sound good?


----------



## Xen (Oct 9, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> only with out the *s.




I've always wondered why *s and "s and (s and )s come into things in the first place.  They should just take a hike.


----------



## Xen (Oct 9, 2004)

*Configuring A Super Ninja Page*

Anyone know if there is a way to set this page up so it always jumps to the end of the thread?  Also, is there a way to set it up where the top of the page options (En World menu, chat menu, my account menu, etc.) stay in place, as if in a seperate frame, when you scroll down.  Or is there a way to jump around from post to post more easily?

I'm finding it to be annoying to have to scroll through 10-15 threads every time I need to check on something someone wrote, and I know it is just going to get worse as we go along.  Help - I need some organization!

You know - one thing that would help me out is if I could view the threads in reverse order (newest post first, and go backwards in time as I scroll down).  Can it be done?   :\ 

X


----------



## haiiro (Oct 9, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there is a way to set this page up so it always jumps to the end of the thread?
> 
> You know - one thing that would help me out is if I could view the threads in reverse order (newest post first, and go backwards in time as I scroll down).  Can it be done? :\




Yep, you can do this. Go up to My Account -> Edit Options and you'll find one for default thread view. It's set to Linear - Oldest first, but Linear - Newest first is available. 

From the forum itself, you can also use the Last Post function (the little globe by the last poster's name, on the right) to jump straight to the newest post.




> Also, is there a way to set it up where the top of the page options (En World menu, chat menu, my account menu, etc.) stay in place, as if in a seperate frame, when you scroll down.




Nope, not that I know of.




> Or is there a way to jump around from post to post more easily?
> 
> I'm finding it to be annoying to have to scroll through 10-15 threads every time I need to check on something someone wrote, and I know it is just going to get worse as we go along.  Help - I need some organization!




My suggestion for this is buried in the info page: subscribe to the two threads, and use the subscription section to get to them easily. You can do this by going into a thread, clicking Thread Tools in the upper right, and selecting Subscribe to this Thread.

The subscription section can be accessed through My Account or Quick Links.

I've got both the IC and OOC threads subbed, and I keep a FireFox tab open to my subs page. That way I can hit reload periodically and see if anyone has posted (you can also set it to notify you via email when posts are made, etc.).

Hope this helps!


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 9, 2004)

*Wheaties: Breakfast of Champions*

Hey y’all, just so you know I’ll be heading out of town for a wedding (not mine!) next week.  I’ll be gone Wednesday through Sunday so the earliest I’ll be able to post after I’m back is Monday.  Hope this doesn’t throw too much of a monkey wrench into things!

word


----------



## Xen (Oct 9, 2004)

*RE: Super Ninja Page*

Well - Thanks for the advice H.  I've set up the thread in reverse order - which is helpful.  Now however, my bookmark still opens the page at thread #1 for some reason - which is now all the way at the bottom.  Foiled again.  I've set up the subscriptions too, and will see if using those lings to get to the pages is any better.

X


----------



## haiiro (Oct 10, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> Hey y’all, just so you know I’ll be heading out of town for a wedding (not mine!) next week. I’ll be gone Wednesday through Sunday so the earliest I’ll be able to post after I’m back is Monday. Hope this doesn’t throw too much of a monkey wrench into things!




No worries. We'll just plan for a lull during that time. 

Unrelated, but it's good to have everyone on board -- very good, actually.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 10, 2004)

In answer to glincaelin's question over in IC about rolling dice:

Apart from initiative, which I'll always roll, and automatic checks for things you don't know about but would have a chance to notice (generally Spot and Listen), I'll make your rolls only to keep things moving.

If you know what you want to do, go ahead and announce it and roll it with your post. If it hinges on something I'd need to respond to, hold off on rolling -- and in that situation, I'll sometimes make the roll.

For example, both Xen and glincaelin could have rolled Spot when looking for ambushers behind Arweil -- it's the logical skill to use. Since they didn't roll with the post, I tossed them bones, because responding back to have you roll takes too long for a minor one like that. Hopefully that makes sense -- the nutshell answer is: if you know what you need to roll, include it in your post. It's all about saving time.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 10, 2004)

I thought you knew! Don't consider me an expert by any means. I didn't actually graduate with a formal graphic design degree -- more general, like "computer graphics" would be accurate.



			
				glincaelin said:
			
		

> Hey Artemis…you’re a graphic designer?!  Why didn’t anyone tell me?!  I’d have been picking your brain aeons ago!


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 10, 2004)

What would we know about Evermeet? Is is a safe and friendly place in your universe? Should we worry about party members being teleported? Can they teleport naked, and leave all their stuff behind?


----------



## haiiro (Oct 10, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> What would we know about Evermeet? Is is a safe and friendly place in your universe? Should we worry about party members being teleported? Can they teleport naked, and leave all their stuff behind?




Good questions, except the last one. 

Evermeet info:

- The introductory paragraph from the FRCS is something you'd all have gleaned by now: it's the center of the Elven Court, all of the elves that left Faerun during the Retreat went there (some have begun coming back, in recent years), it's a place of high magic, it's largely inaccessible to non-elves (and physically challenging to reach: hundreds of miles off the western coast of Faerun).

- From long association with Jaehn, you know they frown on shadow weave magic (which he used -- and that's why he fled the isle)

- Secrecy keeps many of the details about Evermeet out of most folks' reach (including yours), but you do know that it is not a hostile land -- although it is isolationist, and they don't take kindly to unexpected guests

- As to how Jaehn, Olo and Milo will fare, it's tough to know -- Jaehn likely will be in deep trouble, but Olo and Milo are likeable and not terribly threatening, so they should be okay, particularly since their arrival should be a curiosity (to say the least!)

Should you be worried about other Follies being whisked away? This is a tough one to answer as the DM, so I'll tackle it from two angles.

I'd think it would concern your characters, yes, but there's the metagame angle as well: this was done to conveniently remove Jaehn, Olo and Milo from the game without necessarily killing them. Your PCs obviously don't know that, but you do -- have fun with reacting believably in-game, but temper that with this metagame knowledge. Does that make sense?

At the same time, there is a sound in-game reason for what took place, based on ideas I'd already had before we took the campaign online. Yes, it's an obvious deus ex machina, but it also advances the campaign and provides the Follies with some potential answers and many new questions. Hopefully the level of suspension of disbelief required will be acceptable to everyone. 

In-game, the tower is a strange and unpredictable place, and the shimmering man's visits have never gone the way they were expected to. Given what you know about him, I'd say that the Follies would be hard-pressed to take anything for granted. There are also a host of unanswered questions about the pulse of energy, and for obvious reason I won't be touching on those. 

I hope this helps, and I'll happily field other questions if it didn't!


----------



## haiiro (Oct 11, 2004)

Xen, glincaelin and Artemis, would you mind editing your IC posts on the first page to fit the default color IC text/sandy brown OOC text model?

<robot mode on>YOU MUST CONFORM...CONFORM...CONFORM...</robot mode off>


----------



## Xen (Oct 12, 2004)

*Roger*

Done and Done.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 12, 2004)

"it looks like a small rock, about the size of a lemon -- and does something to it with his other hand, as if he were pushing a button...."

"The thing in his hand is now glowing bright purple."

A LEMON OF DEATH!  

Just had to say that.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 12, 2004)

glincaelin, did Arweil's action -- or the emergence of the lemon of death -- change anything for you, or should I press on?


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 14, 2004)

Watch as I play with abandon, and my character gets turned inside out by touching the corrupted portal man! Mwa-ha-ha!


----------



## haiiro (Oct 14, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> Watch as I play with abandon, and my character gets turned inside out by touching the corrupted portal man! Mwa-ha-ha!




It's because you don't have a whole table full of other players shouting, "No! No!"

It's like a safety mechanism. Maybe you should install a little light-up panel with a klaxon over your computer that'll come on and flash "TPK ALERT" and go A-WOO-GA! A-WOO-GA!


----------



## haiiro (Oct 16, 2004)

With glincaelin away until Sunday, and thedangerranger having not chimed in all week, I'm holding off on both Owlbear Path and the tower until this weekend (most likely Sunday).

This is a bit of a slower pace than I'd like, but it's also a new thing for everyone -- particularly all of you non-obsessive EN Worlders.


----------



## Xen (Oct 16, 2004)

*Yawn...*

Okay - but I'm just going to have to write annoying posts in here until then.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 16, 2004)

I walk around and steal everyone's valuables as they are paralyzed in the tower.

DH


----------



## thedangerranger (Oct 16, 2004)

I feel my tendancy to not say anything if I don't have something substansive to say (in forums at least) is going to have to change.
I hadn't posted because I haven't yet seen anything that would change Cupric's current action, other than looking around and maybe making some mental notes.
hmm...
-tdr-


----------



## haiiro (Oct 16, 2004)

thedangerranger said:
			
		

> I feel my tendancy to not say anything if I don't have something substansive to say (in forums at least) is going to have to change.
> I hadn't posted because I haven't yet seen anything that would change Cupric's current action, other than looking around and maybe making some mental notes.
> hmm...




Yep, just dropping in to say "Cupric keeps on trucking" after a new DM post would work. Otherwise, particularly when circumstances change, I assume that you'll want a chance to do something different -- and if I don't hear from you, I don't know what to think.


----------



## Xen (Oct 17, 2004)

*In general -*

Just to be clear - In general if something is happening on our (Tal's, Marduke's) side of the portal, there will be a separate post to address it - yes?  I want to make sure Tal isn't seeing his friends dissappear in a whisp of smoke before he has a chance to act.

Blub Blub


----------



## haiiro (Oct 19, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Just to be clear - In general if something is happening on our (Tal's, Marduke's) side of the portal, there will be a separate post to address it - yes?  I want to make sure Tal isn't seeing his friends dissappear in a whisp of smoke before he has a chance to act.




Yes, there will be a separate post. I'm trying to keep things moving at roughly the same pace -- at present, nothing will change on the tower side until I hear from glincaelin, and can update the path side.

That said, I'm assuming by "disappear in a whisp of smoke" you mean the portal shrinking -- and not Jaehn, Olo and Milo dwindling into Evermeet. The first one just started, the second one has been underway for about two rounds.

Hope that made sense (I'm pretty tired right now).


----------



## Xen (Oct 22, 2004)

*Yup Yup*

Clears things up.  Tal wouldn't have even noticeced his friends going bye-bye, I'd guess, since he's not paying much attention to them!

X


----------



## haiiro (Oct 23, 2004)

Xen, after Tal batted aside the stone I assumed he'd stick to his original plan: grab pack, step through portal. Rather than draw things out for another post, I went with that -- was this OK?


----------



## Xen (Oct 23, 2004)

*Indeed*



			
				Haiiro said:
			
		

> I went with that -- was this OK?




Great work - exactly what I was hoping for. 

X


----------



## Xen (Oct 26, 2004)

*Hello World.*

Hey - good thing G's in the haouse.  Was startin to feel a bit lonely in there.  Is everybody hogtied and hornswaggled - or what?

X


----------



## haiiro (Oct 26, 2004)

I thought perhaps we'd slipped into some alternate dimension over the weekend -- some sort of mirror Selgaunt campaign, where our sexier, bearded and/or leather-clad, evil twins erected some sort of transdimensional force resonance array around the thread, preventing anyone from posting to it.

The only upside would have been that mirror Kira might have been involved.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Oct 27, 2004)

Checking for predators.   

In the mirror universe, when I shave, does my evil mirror double instantly grow a beard or moustache?

I was reluctant to answer, I figured I'd let someone else go first. I haven't really been the party communicator so far, just the damage sponge.

It was also hard to know where to take off from Martin's post.


----------



## thedangerranger (Oct 27, 2004)

*Mirror Universe*

In the mirror universe, my twin is getting a lot of time of work, and having a really good time. 
Sorry I haven't been posting much...Hopefully that will change with the new rotation in Nov.


----------



## dharmabum (Oct 27, 2004)

*Er, That last post was actually me...*

In an effort to continue to prevent me from posting...I was logged in as TDR for that last post, when in fact, it is I who will attempt to be posting more.  Sorry for the FUBAR.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 27, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> It was also hard to know where to take off from Martin's post.




I've been trying to follow some good advice from another PbP DM: always end with a question or a call to action. It's not easy, and if all I can think of is "OOC: So...what do you want to do?" I don't always include it.

I'll keep working on this -- that's good feedback, Artemis.


----------



## glincaelin (Oct 29, 2004)

*holy crap!  soilent green is made out of people!*

Wow, I just now - _like just this very minute _ - figured out there were TWO MORE PAGES to the OOC comments!  I had no clue,  I just thought no one had posted to this one in a while!  

I'll get over there and fix my early posts!  

ttyl
-Hubris Butterknees


----------



## haiiro (Nov 2, 2004)

* Prod, prod. *

Anyone out there? Follies? Follies? Anyone?


----------



## Xen (Nov 3, 2004)

Word... I'm dozing off again.  Just for OOC clarification, can one do *anything* in the magicnetherrealm without a sawed-off arm or hand or other use of magical appendage?  Cuz, I'm willing to just start opening up some doors.  Hmm, come to think of it - I have a knockerbomb!

X


----------



## haiiro (Nov 4, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Cuz, I'm willing to just start opening up some doors.  Hmm, come to think of it - I have a knockerbomb!




That puppy nearly got used on at least a couple of occasions in Tal's absence.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 5, 2004)

Just an aside, but I'm really enjoying the level of characterization and wit you guys are putting into your posts. I think everyone is doing a bang-up job at taking advantage of one of the strengths of PbP -- keep it up.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 5, 2004)

M-27. _You sunk my Battleship!_


----------



## Xen (Nov 6, 2004)

*Tal's location*

M-28 - or sharing M-27 with Artemis, if I can't be in M-28.


----------



## Xen (Nov 6, 2004)

*Using the Divine Vigor Feat*

H - Is using the divine vigor feat a free action, move equiv. or standard?  For future reference.

X


----------



## haiiro (Nov 6, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> H - Is using the divine vigor feat a free action, move equiv. or standard?  For future reference.




You spend a turn attempt to do it, so it'd be a standard action (just like turning). Same goes for all of the "spend a turn/rebuke attempt" feats.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 7, 2004)

Regarding our current situation:

If a zillion orcs and a balrog pop up behind us as we are trying to cross this broken bridge, I'll leave the wizards behind to take care of them. 

We've got to have the rugged, yet strikingly handsome ranger (read: barbarian) get across the bridge so he can take his rightful place on the throne someday.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 7, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> We've got to have the rugged, yet strikingly handsome ranger (read: barbarian) get across the bridge so he can take his rightful place on the throne someday.




Dammit, why did you have to go and spoil my plot like that?

I mean, it was going to be called a gorlab, and partly made of ice, but _still_. Well, back to the drawing board, I guess. No XP for you.


----------



## Xen (Nov 9, 2004)

*Out of town*

Gang,

I'll be out of town beginning November 9th (tuesday) through the 10th.  I'll be able to post again the evening of the 11th.  I think this may work out ok for combat, given the 2 day wait thing - but don't let combat wait on me if I'm the only one holding it up.  In fact, if I am, assume Tal's next action is to cast "Light" as per Artemis' request.  Tal will cast it on Artemis if he's within arm's reach.   If not, he'll cast it on his own sword.

Oddly enough, I'll be in Detroit for like 30 mins, as I fly through to New York, and back.

X


----------



## haiiro (Nov 9, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> I'll be out of town beginning November 9th (tuesday) through the 10th.  I'll be able to post again the evening of the 11th.  I think this may work out ok for combat, given the 2 day wait thing - but don't let combat wait on me if I'm the only one holding it up.  In fact, if I am, assume Tal's next action is to cast "Light" as per Artemis' request.  Tal will cast it on Artemis if he's within arm's reach.   If not, he'll cast it on his own sword.




Roger that.  Say hi to the Metropolitan Museum for me!

With an action declared and one in the can, you'll be all set until the three pit fiends mangle your body horribly the 3rd round begins.


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 9, 2004)

*Inventories...*

Because it may matter...
Who is carrying Elmelendia? 
The magic shortbow from the pig rider?


----------



## Xen (Nov 9, 2004)

*An ever changing wolrd*

Okay, since Coop lit the place up, lemme change my queued move to an attack.  Spiritual weapon will continue to attack the creature o' darkness, while Tal will fire a shot off at who ever is most exposed with his crossbow.  DM can roll for me, and make the tough calls. 

X


----------



## haiiro (Nov 9, 2004)

thedangerranger said:
			
		

> Because it may matter...
> Who is carrying Elmelendia?
> The magic shortbow from the pig rider?




Nothing in my notes, unfortunately. They're both martial weapons, so that only rules out Tuggle as far as who can use them (and Tal, although he's out of the running at the moment -- wasn't around to receive them).

My dim memory is that Cupric kept _Viper's Tail,_ Feverrik's shortbow, and Artemis kept _Elmelendia_ "the Razor."

_Elmelendia_ is a +1 shortsword with two other powers: when ever it's drawn, it disguises you as a peasant (always the same peasant, can't be supressed), and 1/day it can cast _mage armor_ on the wielder (free action). The MA lasts for 1 hour, or until the wielder lets go of the hilt, whichever comes first.

_Viper's Tail_ is a +1 shortbow that can burst into "flames" -- as an _everburning torch_ with it's command word, "hithithisliss." No limit on duration, free action to light/extinguish.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 9, 2004)

I've got Elemendia, I think.

Plan B for Artemis during the current combat is to cover him in Rich Beefy Gravy and have him jump straight into the middle of the Gelatinous Cube.

DH


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 9, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> Plan B for Artemis during the current combat is to cover him in Rich Beefy Gravy and have him jump straight into the middle of the Gelatinous Cube.




_Poisoned_ Rich Beefy Gravy, right?


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 9, 2004)

*is the world shaking or is it just me?*

Ok, slightly confused here.  (sorry).  What the hey is DM(S) and DM(C)?  Also, as far as order of operation goes I’m a little hazy on how this PBP dealeo works.  

Dig this:  Coop (bringer of light) comes after Talishmeer Hooberstank in the batting order…how does it work that the Cleric of Great Perril changes his move action after his init is over?  Not trying to be a pain here, just feel like I’m missing something or forgot something.

Word.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

As near as I can tell, we all do our thing and the DM sorts it out based on our initiative. Is that right?

RE: Gravy
I figured I would be just such a rich delicious meal after the Cube would keel over dead from the hearty, meaty, moist, tasty shock.

RE: Cube & Tower
So does this mean the cube is going to start blinking, teleporting and phasing through everything just to get at us? That would be a shocker, to have a gelatinous cube teleport onto you.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 10, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> Ok, slightly confused here.  (sorry).  What the hey is DM(S) and DM(C)?  Also, as far as order of operation goes I’m a little hazy on how this PBP dealeo works.
> 
> Dig this:  Coop (bringer of light) comes after Talishmeer Hooberstank in the batting order…how does it work that the Cleric of Great Perril changes his move action after his init is over?  Not trying to be a pain here, just feel like I’m missing something or forgot something.




DM (S) and DM (C) are my way of saying "monsters you don't know much about yet." The letters are there to help me keep track of which is which -- it's a safe bet, for example, that (C) is the gelatinous cube. 

As far as turn order goes, I'll take another shot at it -- the full explanation is on the PbP Info page on 3d6. It is a bit weird, but I think it'll work out just fine.

1. I post the combat summary. For the first round, it's just the situation and initiative results.
2. I post what the monsters are going to do -- _regardless of their initiative_.
3. Everyone posts what they want to do, in any order.
4. I post the next summary, taking all actions into account.
5. Lather, rinse, repeat.

*Actions will still occur in initiative order.* This is why contingency plans and things of that nature are helpful. If your action doesn't make sense when it actually rolls around, I'll either a) use your contingency plan, b) pause combat and ask you to re-describe your action, if it's particularly crucial, or c) take my best guess at what you would have done.

Within the 48 hours, you can change your action as many times as you like. In practice, I don't think it'll wind up happening that much (we'll see).

The reason I post the monsters' actions _first_ is because when everything is posted and I start putting together the round, I can adapt to what you guys do much more easily -- so it's my way of taking that edge away: you'll always know what the monsters are likely to do. It also helps make up for the fact that you don't know how anyone else's action actually turns out before you decide what to do (and neither do I, of course).

The only other real option is to have everyone post in initiative order. I opted against that because I don't want to be hardcore about you guys posting every day -- I may be wrong, but I think I'm the only one obsessed enough with EN World to be on all the time.  It just doesn't seem fair to try the "post in init order" thing in this setting.

...and of course, I'm in the same boat as you: I've never done this before either!  It's possible my approach won't work -- I think it will -- and we'll adapt it as needed. For the time being, just accept that it feels weird, and try and roll with it and have fun. Let me know if it frustrates you.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 10, 2004)

Even though everyone has posted, because of glin's confusion I want to wait a bit longer to end the round -- there's still 24 hours or so to go, so if you want to change anything just pop in and do so. Apart from glin, I don't get the impression anyone wants to change their action.

glin, your action could use some more action -- other than looking around, I'm not sure what you want to do (which is why I held up). If you do look around, you can see the map -- as noted in the post, I'm trusting you to look when circumstances make it appropriate.


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 10, 2004)

OK, I’m done.  I’m fine with Marduke taking a few seconds to assess the situation before lopping off heads.   

Hail Caesar


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 10, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> OK, I’m done.  I’m fine with Marduke taking a few seconds to assess the situation before lopping off heads.
> 
> Hail Caesar




What a wonderful weapon, you can decapitate a person and post their head on a pole with the same weapon.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I'll say one thing about PbP combat from my perspective: it takes a long time to think about, and then write up! Factor in re-lettering the map image, and both posts together probably took about an hour and a half. I cringe every time I roll something for you guys, and it turns out to be bad, but I'm sticking to my guns: the dice fall where they may, though they fall a long ways away from the gaming table. 

And I have a new euphamism for a . . . popular . . . activity, as in, "If anyone needs me, I'll be in the bathroom clasping my holy symbol."


----------



## Xen (Nov 11, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> Dig this:  Coop (bringer of light) comes after Talishmeer Hooberstank in the batting order…how does it work that the Cleric of Great Perril changes his move action after his init is over?  Not trying to be a pain here, just feel like I’m missing something or forgot something.
> Word.




Hey Biznitches.  I'm back.  Just wanted to clarify for G:  the move I was changing was actually second round's move.  I had already posted an action for the first round for Tal.  I just wanted to get something in the hopper for the second round (probably the current round, by now), in case I was still out of town when it occurred.  So, since Coop lit up the place after Tal's initial turn on the first round, he'd be able to react to it on his next action, as planned.

Take that Dr. Zhivago!


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 11, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Hey Biznitches.  I'm back.  Just wanted to clarify for G:  the move I was changing was actually second round's move.  I had already posted an action for the first round for Tal.  I just wanted to get something in the hopper for the second round (probably the current round, by now), in case I was still out of town when it occurred.  So, since Coop lit up the place after Tal's initial turn on the first round, he'd be able to react to it on his next action, as planned.
> 
> Take that Dr. Zhivago!




It's like your speaking a different language. I had to read it three times before I actually figured out what you said. Sort of like Ebonics, but more sophisticated - "Xenonics" maybe.


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 12, 2004)

“By Torm’s overactive hair glands, does anyone have a rope?!”  

OOC:  Marduke will ready to climb down a rope if one is tied off, and will tie one off if someone give him one.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 13, 2004)

Just bounce down on top of the gelatinous cube. He'll be a soft landing.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm guessing Artemis, tdr and db may have thought 1:00 AM 11/13 EST meant Sunday, not Saturday -- or something else came up. Anyhoo, I'll give round 2 a bit more time to marinate and see what happens. Three of you taking total defense would be pretty silly.


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 13, 2004)

tdr already posted an action... and posted it yesterday...
hmm...
I'll bug db about hers today.
-tdr-
p.s. I don't know if we'd know this, but is there a reason only one of Tuggles MMs was counted in your damage tally for the round?


----------



## glincaelin (Nov 13, 2004)

*reeding iz fun*

whoops!  I had both pages open and I hit the submit reply button on the wrong page!  DOH!
thanks for the save there, book!


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 13, 2004)

Oops, yes I thought you meant tonight. Is there anyway we can queue up a default action instead of just total defense to keep the action rolling? Something like "attack nearest" or "magic missle furthest weasel." 

This might be handy around the upcoming holidays if we are away from an internet connection for a few days, although we might want to be wary of abuse.


----------



## Xen (Nov 13, 2004)

*Knock Knock*

H - do I get any idea of how much damage is caused by a knocker bomb?  I'm thinking next time I run into a big pile of slime, knocker bomb + slime = good on toast.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 13, 2004)

tdr: Oops! Not sure why I missed you, sorry. :\ As for Tuggle's MM, when I was going back to sum up damage, my eye settled on "4 damage total" at the end of her post -- I fixed it now (9 total). Thanks for catching that.

glincaelin: No worries. I've been making mistakes right and left here... 

Artemis: I think cueing up a default action is a neat idea. When I was first coming up with the guidelines, my thinking on total defense was that it's the thing least likely to get you killed -- "attack nearest" might not be what you want to do at all if "nearest" is, say, something that got summoned that's _much_ nastier than what you were fighting before.

If you guys like the cued action idea, why don't you give me a sample one for each of you so we can discuss them as a group -- just post it here. As far as Thanksgiving goes, if this combat is still going on I was planning to put it on hold for the weekend. 

Xen: Not per se, but you can guess at its damage relative to the gremlyn grenades -- they do 3d6, and are about the size of a grapefruit. The knockerbomb is a small barrel, maybe a foot around and 16' or so high, and it's designed to blow through reinforced doors and walls.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry I haven't posted the round 3 summary yet -- it's coming. 

And after you guys knocked out such quick posts, too. I didn't have time before work this morning (tech. yesterday morning), and I had some other stuff to take care of this evening...before I nodded off on the couch.

I'll put it up Wednesday evening when I get home.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 17, 2004)

We'll just assume the weasels & cube are taking a total defense action.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 18, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> We'll just assume the weasels & cube are taking a total defense action.




Har, har. Larf it up, cube-bait.


----------



## Xen (Nov 18, 2004)

*Didn't anybody see the sign?*

********************
*   Please Don't Feed      
*         The Weasels       
* They are on a special
*           diet.
********************


----------



## haiiro (Nov 18, 2004)

Shhhh.

The weasels' lawyers categorically deny that they absorb magic. "Utterly preposterous. My clients would never _dream_ of absorbing magic," insists their legal team, Dewey, Absorbem, & Howe.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm starving for more Selgaunt action!

Starving! Gaahh!


----------



## haiiro (Nov 22, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> I'm starving for more Selgaunt action!
> 
> Starving! Gaahh!




Sorry. Even if I wasn't holding back to see what db will change about her post, it's been a pretty weird and upsetting weekend.


----------



## Xen (Nov 22, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> Sorry. Even if I wasn't holding back to see what db will change about her post, it's been a pretty weird and upsetting weekend.





Yeah... I know what you mean.  I've been dreaming about the monkeys too.  What do you think the whole thing is about with them dancing with the naked gymnasts, while using their tails to drink hot Tang from sippy cups?

So disturbing.

X


----------



## haiiro (Nov 22, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Yeah... I know what you mean.  I've been dreaming about the monkeys too.  What do you think the whole thing is about with them dancing with the naked gymnasts, while using their tails to drink hot Tang from sippy cups?
> 
> So disturbing.




X, your smartass side really comes out on the boards -- I don't remember as much of it in person. It's neat.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 22, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> Sorry. Even if I wasn't holding back to see what db will change about her post, it's been a pretty weird and upsetting weekend.




Sorry about my post. I posted it before I read your emails.

As for Xen's weird dreams, I think that comes from living in Minnesota and the impending cold & dark winter. That or you need to eat more bananas.

Edit: I can't spell weird right. Or coleslaw. I'm always transposing letters or adding extra spaces.


----------



## thedangerranger (Nov 22, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> Edit: I can't spell weird right. Or coleslaw. I'm always transposing letters or adding extra spaces.




I'm sensing some form of recurring nighmare starring a 5th grade english teacher and weird coleslaw.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Nov 22, 2004)

thedangerranger said:
			
		

> I'm sensing some form of recurring nighmare starring a 5th grade english teacher and weird coleslaw.




Sometimes we have to type up menus here at work for things like School Lunches, Senior Meals, restaurants, etc.

I always get coleslaw, au gratin, and other compound words wrong. Probably because they are often wrong on the ad text, and my mind is frequently on autopilot, so I don't correct them when I run into them.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 23, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> Sorry about my post. I posted it before I read your emails.




I took it exactly as it was meant (just like Xen's post), and it was funny. No worries. 

And why the heck is coleslaw called coleslaw anyway? Neither root jumps out at me as having anything to do with what coleslaw actually is.


----------



## Xen (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, I hope for whatever is happening in RL right now, some smiles are good medicine.

On another note, I think we've been up and running for a while now.  I wanted to let everyone know that I'm really enjoying this PBP style game.  In fact, I've started up in a local campaign and have to say I'm enjoying this PBP more.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 25, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Well, I hope for whatever is happening in RL right now, some smiles are good medicine.
> 
> On another note, I think we've been up and running for a while now.  I wanted to let everyone know that I'm really enjoying this PBP style game.  In fact, I've started up in a local campaign and have to say I'm enjoying this PBP more.




I'm glad you like the game -- I do too, and my interest in it is if anything higher than when we first started. 

As far as real life goes, X, I hope you won't take this the wrong way but I didn't feel like I knew you well enough to burden you with my problems. The short version would be that moving to Utah hasn't been all hearts and flowers like it seemed to be at first. It all kind of came to a head this weekend, and it was rough.

This isn't a plea for attention of anything, but I'd be happy to share some of it with you over email -- just let me know.

I hope everyone is having a splendid turkey consumption day.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, the posts are all in for the last round (thanks, db!), but my end takes about an hour to work up and I haven't been inspired to do so today. Stay tuned, though.


----------



## haiiro (Nov 30, 2004)

So! That was our first PbP combat.  We started on the 8th, and ended on the 29th -- three weeks, five rounds of battle.

What do you think of the way it worked out? Do you like the mechanics of posting out of order, then having things reassembled into initiative order? Did you feel sidelined or misinterpreted at all? Does the 48 hour deadline thingie work? Feedback welcomed. 

For my part, I enjoyed it. After a busy day, spending an hour updating the map, thinking things through, and previewing endlessly wasn't always what I wanted to do -- sorry for the delays that caused! -- but the overall experience was a lot of fun.


----------



## Xen (Nov 30, 2004)

*Umm hello!*

Did someone say something about being sidelined. 


Just kidding.  I liked it - though I'm always itching to find ways to move things faster.  One thing I thought was kind of odd was that H posted the monsters intentions.  For instance: bug XYZ is readying a grease spell for the next person to step into square IJK.  That seems like a lot more info than we get in game.  What's the logic there?

X


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 1, 2004)

Felt like it could have moved a little faster, but it was good & descriptive.

It seems like it might have been a little difficult & irritating for those players stuck outside the action, Paul & Phil especially.

In regards to seeing enemy actions beforehand, I tried to only let that affect my actions if they were ahead of me in initiative order. I had some concerns about it also, but I don't know how else we could approach it without getting bogged down by requiring people to post in order.

I think Martin did a good job of reassembling the posts into a narrative.


----------



## Xen (Dec 1, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> It seems like it might have been a little difficult & irritating for those players stuck outside the action, Paul & Phil especially.




I didn't feel any more annoyed than I would have in RL game play though.  One thing that is nice in this situation is that I can close the web page.  In other words - I'm not held captive for a 45 minute battle, with a paralyzed character, when I could be doing something else.




			
				Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> I think Martin did a good job of reassembling the posts into a narrative.



Hear Hear!  I still read each individual post - but these are what makes it into a story.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 2, 2004)

Quoted from the in-character thread:



			
				Xen said:
			
		

> _Hey... don't drag the armor across the... hey, isn't that my pack?  Sure you can borrow my rope - no that's fine - just go ahead and take it.  By Torm's Mighty Fist - is there anything else you desire?  How about my Holy Symbol?  Hey, I'm not done with you.  Don't you walk away.
> _




We rebellious folk prefer the terms "Liberator of Objects", "Treasure Redeemer", or "Rogue".
"Thief" has such negative connotations, and as such is considered not politically correct. 

"Barbarian" is acceptable, because it implies a rugged, adventurous, outdoorsy lifestyle.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 2, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> One thing I thought was kind of odd was that H posted the monsters intentions.  For instance: bug XYZ is readying a grease spell for the next person to step into square IJK.  That seems like a lot more info than we get in game.  What's the logic there?




It is a lot more info than you get in tabletop, but at the same time in tabletop you'd also know how the actions of everyone above you in the initiative chain went, and it wouldn't all get resolved at once. It's part of the way I'm trying to counter the fact that I, playing the baddies, have the freedom to change my mind and react accordingly, whereas the Follies need contingency plans and can have less tailored outcomes.

This is a great one to get feedback on, because I agree it's weird -- but I think it works. I don't tell you what they roll to hit, for example (a tough line to walk), but you do know what spell they're going to cast. What do you think: is this a good way to go, or do you want no foreknowledge of monster and NPC actions?

That's certainly an easy option for me -- I just post the summary, and not their actions. Then their actions show up in the next summary.

Let me know!


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 6, 2004)

Artemis taps his foot impatiently...


----------



## haiiro (Dec 6, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> Artemis taps his foot impatiently...




If there're no other nibbles in the next little bit, I'll start tackling the mega-action post.


----------



## Xen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Woof.*

I'm glad someone else is out there.  I thought maybe there was some major terrorist action over the weekend and i was the only one left.  I mean really, who doesn't like Minnesota?


----------



## dharmabum (Dec 7, 2004)

*Missing in Michigan*

Hi...first of all, I think you've stuck a great balance between "give us insight into NPC's thoughts" and "maintain illusion of 1st person knowlege for characters."  A lot of non verbal communication goes on  about what an NPC will be doing next at a gaming table, and that would be sorely missed if there was no parallel online. 

In other news, no, MI was not bombed back to the stone age...just had a great influx of relatives this weekend for our baby shower, so no posts...sorry.  On a brighter note, our fetus now has a lot of stuff


----------



## Xen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Wow*

Whoa - you have a fetus?  That's cool.  I tried to get one when I was in Las Vegas, last time.  But the aliens said they were all sold out.  

In all seriousness, congratulations!  Maybe you'd consider naming it Talishmere in rememberence of the greatest priest of Torm ever to walk the Realms?


----------



## haiiro (Dec 7, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> I mean really, who doesn't like Minnesota?




...other than most Minnesotans, right? I mean, you all _pretend_ to like it when furners come by to visit, but behind those strained smiles is the knowledge that tomorrow's bitter cold weather will freeze your testicles solid, just like yesterday's, and the day before's...

And db, "fetus" just doesn't cut the mustard. "Rhinoceros," maybe. Or "superdense neutron star." My money's on the kid being about the size and shape of a watermelon upon emergence.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 7, 2004)

*Didn't you hear?*

Fetuses are the new "in" thing. First came iPods, now fetuses. I'm going to get mine tricked out with diamonds, form fitting laquered black plastic, spinners, and an HP logo like Puff Daddy's.

As for Minnesota, they all just pretend they like it because of that damned Garrison Kiellor. He's all like, "Minnesota is so nice and homey, bla bla bla, Powdermilk Biscuits, bla bla bla, witty yet irritating political commentary, bla bla bla...."

All the Minnesotans hate him but just play along, because they realize the Lutheran Overmasters of St. Paul require that the population must stay in equilibrium for their soul-ore power-cells. For everybody they lure to the state with the siren's call of Kiellor, one of the current residents can escape to someplace warm & bright like California or Florida.


----------



## thedangerranger (Dec 7, 2004)

Unfortunately, my wit is insufficient to post at this time.
Imagine I said something on topic and funny.


----------



## glincaelin (Dec 7, 2004)

_My _wit is so low at this time that I am even incapable of coming up with my own message about it.  Please reread Deranger's post and apply to mine as well.  Thank you, drive thr(o)u(gh)

BTW, I attempted to bomb Minessota back to the Stone Age, but it was already there.  HA! Take that subspace!

I like green


----------



## Xen (Dec 8, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> ...but behind those strained smiles is the knowledge that tomorrow's bitter cold weather will freeze your testicles solid, just like yesterday's, and the day before's...





Sadly - so true.  But nut freezage aside, you have to hand it to us for one thing:  Fried cheese curds at the Minnesota State Fair!  You can't deny the power of the curd!



			
				Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> As for Minnesota, they all just pretend they like it because of that damned Garrison Kiellor. He's all like, "Minnesota is so nice and homey, bla bla bla, Powdermilk Biscuits, bla bla bla, witty yet irritating political commentary, bla bla bla...."




Umm, so what exactly are you trying to say?  The only thing I don't like about GK is his face (have you ever seen it?  Like a Downs baby got whacked with a 2x4 too many times - no offence meant to the Downs babies out there).  Other than that - he's a stand-up sing-songy guy.  And besides, we have fried cheese curds.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 8, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Sadly - so true.  But nut freezage aside, you have to hand it to us for one thing:  Fried cheese curds at the Minnesota State Fair!  You can't deny the power of the curd!




LIAR! You're just trying to lure us to your state so more Minnesotans can escape! How dare you attempt to tempt us with fried, melted, delicious cheese! We see through your duplicitious shenanigans!



			
				Xen said:
			
		

> Umm, so what exactly are you trying to say?  The only thing I don't like about GK is his face (have you ever seen it?  Like a Downs baby got whacked with a 2x4 too many times - no offence meant to the Downs babies out there).  Other than that - he's a stand-up sing-songy guy.  And besides, we have fried cheese curds.




This is why GK is a radio personality. All the fugly people work in radio. Example: Howard Stern.
(I like GK too.)


----------



## haiiro (Dec 9, 2004)

Post, damn you! I need my fix!

_Taps veins frantically._


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 11, 2004)

*Tal's, whys you be hatin'?*



			
				Xen said:
			
		

> "I'm for just taking the stuff.  Those Banespawn weasel creatures can just consider it a donation to Torm," says Tal, none to quietly - obviously annoyed that his friends would take such a kind turn towards the creatures that just tried to sacrifice him to a large cube of gelatinous goo.  "If they know so much - why don't they just draw us a damn map of the place."
> 
> Seeing that the group is moving none too fast, Tal pulls his greatsword from it's resting place along his back, and begins to hone the blade.




I must come from the "free love & happiness" part of the Neutral Good alignment, and Tal must be from the "goodness at any cost" part of Neutral Good.


----------



## Xen (Dec 11, 2004)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> I must come from the "free love & happiness" part of the Neutral Good alignment, and Tal must be from the "goodness at any cost" part of Neutral Good.





It's "the good" or my sword - damn you all!  I will beat you into goodness and if you do not submit you will be forced to face the Evil Monkey!   

Speaking of Evil Monkies - I see a bunch of posts in a row from X, H, and A - where did all the cowboys go?  It's been quiet.... too quiet.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 11, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Speaking of Evil Monkies - I see a bunch of posts in a row from X, H, and A - where did all the cowboys go?  It's been quiet.... too quiet.




[size=-2]_Shhhh...We're just more open about our obsession. In time, they will come to see the power of the Dark Side..._[/size]


----------



## mad_gondsman (Dec 11, 2004)

*sorry to interrupt...*

hello... i apologize if jumping into your OOC thread is rude, but i was just curious.  i've been really trying to get into an FR campaign but they are so scarce and none seem to be starting up...

figured there'd be no harm in asking if there was an opening, but if there is, many apologies.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 11, 2004)

mad_gondsman said:
			
		

> hello... i apologize if jumping into your OOC thread is rude, but i was just curious.  i've been really trying to get into an FR campaign but they are so scarce and none seem to be starting up...
> 
> figured there'd be no harm in asking if there was an opening, but if there is, many apologies.




No harm at all, mad gondsman. 

This is the continuation of a tabletop game that started in August of 2003, back when all of us involved in it lived in the same state. Unfortunately, at least at present that means we're not looking for new players. Thank you for asking, and good luck finding a game -- we've all been there at one time or another.

Edit: ...and welcome to EN World, if no one has already done so! I didn't notice your postcount at first.


----------



## Xen (Dec 11, 2004)

*I like clones*



			
				Mad Gondsman said:
			
		

> i've been really trying to get into an FR campaign but they are so scarce and none seem to be starting up...




Yeah - H it's too bad you couldn't clone yourself so you'd have time to run two PBPs at the same time (i.e. start a whole new camapign on the side).  It's not very time consuming for the rest of us (so it would be fun to play in another) - but I'm guessing you have to spend a good bit of time on it as it is.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 11, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Yeah - H it's too bad you couldn't clone yourself so you'd have time to run two PBPs at the same time (i.e. start a whole new camapign on the side).  It's not very time consuming for the rest of us (so it would be fun to play in another) - but I'm guessing you have to spend a good bit of time on it as it is.




Running one is just about as much DMing as I can handle right now -- I stopped running World's Largest Dungeon for my group in Utah for that reason.

For Selgaunt, I'm actually still running on material I'd already prepared -- what would have been session 10. Things will change a bit, and the pacing is very different, but I haven't had to write new stuff for PbP yet.

The combat posts usually took me about an hour to put together, including Photoshopping the map, etc. The non-combat ones don't take long at all, for the most part.

I suspect when I have to start prepping new stuff, it'll take about as much time as it did IRL, but be more spread out. Regardless, it'll be interesting to see what's different about doing that kind of prep work (at least to me).


----------



## thedangerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry I've been less posty lately. Kinda forum burned. Work deployed the new ResNet Technical Support Forum. Answering 50 or so inane posts a day dulled my forum appetite temporarily. I will reach a happy equilibrium again soon. Just assume Cupric will apply his knowledgebank bardthousand to anything that seems unique or interesting.
By next week the forum overload should subside. 
-Matt-


----------



## haiiro (Dec 13, 2004)

thedangerranger said:
			
		

> Just assume Cupric will apply his knowledgebank bardthousand to anything that seems unique or interesting.




I'll run with it this time, but next time I'd prefer a list of things to apply knowledges to, and at least a few likely rolls to go along with your post -- I don't want to do all the work! 

Edit: Thanks, tdr.


----------



## glincaelin (Dec 16, 2004)

*The problem*

So I haven’t posted much for a couple weeks and here’s the reason:  I was transferred and my new schedule involves 10 hour days.  This unfortunate occurrence combined with my long commute, school and homework means that my high priority pursuits (sleeping, eating, bathing every third day) have almost completely squeezed everything else out of my life.  I thought that I would be able to keep up with the game but it seems that I have trouble finding enough time to even read it!  Sooo…I’m a little stuck.  I don’t want to drop out (the schedule thing might clear up in a few months and the no-personal-use-of computers-at-work-under-penalty-of-death edict from management might ease up), but I also don’t want you guys having to wait on poopy one line responses from me once a week.  

Any thoughts, ideas or crude jokes?

-blue collar man


----------



## haiiro (Dec 17, 2004)

glincaelin said:
			
		

> So I haven’t posted much for a couple weeks and here’s the reason:  I was transferred and my new schedule involves 10 hour days.  This unfortunate occurrence combined with my long commute, school and homework means that my high priority pursuits (sleeping, eating, bathing every third day) have almost completely squeezed everything else out of my life.  I thought that I would be able to keep up with the game but it seems that I have trouble finding enough time to even read it!  Sooo…I’m a little stuck.  I don’t want to drop out (the schedule thing might clear up in a few months and the no-personal-use-of computers-at-work-under-penalty-of-death edict from management might ease up), but I also don’t want you guys having to wait on poopy one line responses from me once a week.
> 
> Any thoughts, ideas or crude jokes?




When I saw you'd posted here and not in IC, my first guess was that this (or something like it) was the case.

Hrm. I wish I had some insight here, but I really don't. I can certainly understand the conflict -- wanting to continue, but having so much else going on that it doesn't seem feasible. Bleh. I definitely have days like that, and I'm not moving as quickly on posts as I could be.

Sorry I don't have any advice better than "it's your decision and we'll respect you in the morning whatever you decide." Maybe bathe every fourth day? Or print the new stuff in the morning, read it at lunch, and post in the evening? I don't know.


----------



## dharmabum (Dec 17, 2004)

*Let's all drop out of society and game full time!*

Glin:
Hope life gets a little less soggy soon.  I can certainly sympathize with the blinking and it's three days later syndrome.   I've found that if people are willing to be patient with you, it's better to stay in as many of your activities as you can so you don't feel like work is totally sucking up your whole life.  :\


----------



## haiiro (Dec 17, 2004)

dharmabum said:
			
		

> I've found that if people are willing to be patient with you, it's better to stay in as many of your activities as you can so you don't feel like work is totally sucking up your whole life.  :\




That is amazingly insightful and strikes me as completely accurate.

Listen to her, she's good!


----------



## haiiro (Dec 17, 2004)

I used my 1,000th post to thank EN World for being EN World, over in the Meta forum.

After thinking about it, I decided I want to use my 2,000th post to thank the five of you for joining me here, and giving this campaign a try as a PbP game. No irony intended coming on the heels of what Phil said -- I mean it, thank you.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm all misty now.  

As for Glin's problem, perhaps he could be kidnapped by Weasels.

I think the best solution is just for us to continue and for Phil to keep up with the story and to post when he can, even if it's a week or two or four without a post. Perhaps one of us could play his character as an NPC if an action is needed on Glin's part. The responsibility could rotate if needed.

DH


----------



## Xen (Dec 18, 2004)

I certainly don't think there is any reason G needs to drop out.  It seems pretty clear that we will all have our days/weeks/months where we have trouble getting to the board and posting.  I think this is where we rely somewhat heavily on H to moderate and know when it is time to move on in the game - post or not.  So far, I think he has been doing a grand job!

For those of you who can't read Xenbonics (as my dear friend A would call it) - what I just said translates roughly as:

"Blah Blah Blah.  blah-Blah Blah Blah Blah."

X


----------



## haiiro (Dec 18, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> I certainly don't think there is any reason G needs to drop out.




I agree, and I don't think I made that clear in my post. I'd say having someone to play Marduke in a pinch while glin is off in workingalotland would be good.

Any nominees, g-money?


----------



## haiiro (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm guessing the eastern seaboard has been engulfed in a horrible nuclear fireball, or maybe eaten by cannibal Canadians. I've been busy too, so no worries -- just needed to rib you all.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm buried in snow. But that's not to say there aren't cannibal Canadians across the northern border.

DH


----------



## Xen (Dec 23, 2004)

I have been abstaining from posting as part of a healing rite, performed to create good Karma for James Brown after his radical prostatectomy last Wednesday.  I thinking it is working.  Lately he has been reported to have said things like "I feel good, I knew that I would," and "Na Na Na Na Na."


----------



## dharmabum (Dec 24, 2004)

*Merry Christmas*

God Bless Us, Everyone.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas to you all as well.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas to everyone. I was doing shadow puppet alligators with my nativity candle at church tonight.


----------



## Xen (Dec 29, 2004)

*Off subject*

This new look is interesting.  

Off subject - I have a few invitations to join/use Gmail.  If you don't know what it is, you are probably better off as you are, but if you do - and would like an email account, let me know.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 29, 2004)

Xen said:
			
		

> Off subject - I have a few invitations to join/use Gmail.  If you don't know what it is, you are probably better off as you are, but if you do - and would like an email account, let me know.




Art, tdr and I all have Gmail accounts. I suspect db may as well. It's pretty spiffy. I've made a friend here who I talk to a lot over email, and the conversation archiving feature is incredibly useful for rambling back-and-forth exchanges.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 1, 2005)

This big room is tough to get a grasp on, and it's hard to know where to go from here right now. Can we get a quickie diagram if you have one?


----------



## Xen (Jan 2, 2005)

Bam!  And we're back.  

I can play Marduke, since no one else has volunteered (and I should really return the favor, hehe).


----------



## haiiro (Jan 2, 2005)

Xen said:
			
		

> I can play Marduke, since no one else has volunteered (and I should really return the favor, hehe).




Sounds good, and I'm sure glin would be fine with that. Thanks. 

He's posted on 3d6 (http://3d6.org/pc_marduke.php) and I believe that info is up to date. I'd say add him to your roster until we hear from glin again.

...and just so everyone knows, next time the Follies get a solid night's rest, the XP fairy will be paying you all a visit.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 3, 2005)

haiiro said:
			
		

> ...and just so everyone knows, next time the Follies get a solid night's rest, the XP fairy will be paying you all a visit.




Can we kill her for more XP? What's her CR?


----------



## Xen (Jan 4, 2005)

*Doppleganger*

So - I hope Glin doesn't mind me playing his character.  I never really asked 

I'll try not to molest the little dwarf too much.


----------



## Xen (Jan 11, 2005)

*Dudes!*

Anyone seen the DM in a while?  I heard a rumor that he went off to train as a Jedi and fight against the evil reign of George W. Bush.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 11, 2005)

Xen said:
			
		

> Anyone seen the DM in a while?  I heard a rumor that he went off to train as a Jedi and fight against the evil reign of George W. Bush.




Special note for Jedi training academy: When JarJar wants you to "Show you his Pod Racer" just run away screaming.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 11, 2005)

Xen said:
			
		

> Anyone seen the DM in a while?  I heard a rumor that he went off to train as a Jedi and fight against the evil reign of George W. Bush.




It hasn't been _that_ long -- and you guys are walking up a hallway, for crying out loud! 

Actually, I kept busy this weekend, and I'm sort of waiting to see if tdr will post before moving on.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 26, 2005)

*Fl*

I am going to Florida for a few days -- I'll be gone from Friday to Tuesday night. I may be very busy between now and then, as I try to get work to the point where no one will need to call me over the weekend, and do a small freelance project that has to be finished before I leave.

Try not to get into too much trouble while I'm gone.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Jan 26, 2005)

*Mmmm.*

Enjoy the glorious sunshine. Going to Florida mid-winter last year was wonderful.


----------



## dharmabum (Jan 26, 2005)

*Tan DM?*

Haiiro:
Have fun in FL!  I glow green with jealousy.


----------



## Xen (Jan 27, 2005)

*Okay*

time for the mice to play....


----------



## haiiro (Feb 3, 2005)

I managed to get sick the day I left for Florida, and it's still kicking my butt today. Bleh.

Oddly enough, the week-long inversion (fog fills the whole valley, completely blocking out the sun and trapping in the smog; we didn't see the day-star for the entire week) lifted the day I left SLC. And on the other end, the red tide count went way up shortly after I arrived in Sarasota -- it, too, causes respiratory problems. I'm beginning to wonder if I've got some sort of Rain God thing going (from Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy)... 

Having reached the end of our first PbP "session," (as designated by the XP fairy's visit), where is everyone at as far as interest level, questions, concerns, desires for new direction(s), etc.? Inquiring DMs want to know!


----------



## thedangerranger (Feb 3, 2005)

Keep on trucking my good man!

Bummer about the Rain-God thing. Maybe you could make out like he did and visit places where people are tragically under allergenated for a nominal fee. Or maybe the fee would cover you not visiting 

I like the online thing! I say we keep on going.

-tdr-


----------



## haiiro (Feb 3, 2005)

thedangerranger said:
			
		

> I like the online thing! I say we keep on going.




Any changes in direction, or requests for things to see or not see, etc., that jump to mind?


----------



## Xen (Feb 3, 2005)

I also like the PbP, quite a bit.  I'd like to get involved in the plot again.  Hrm - that doesn't sound right... Try again:  I'd like to see the plot get involved again.  Everything moves so slowly online that I feel like I really need that plot element there to provide direction, etc.  So far we've been on more of a dungeon crawl - one that in RL game time, would be superb, but in on-line game-time seems like a struggle.  So, I've been *Trying* to get a feel for what the characters want to accomplish, etc. in the IC thread - but I'm not sure it's coming across.

It could also be that I had many months away before we started and am just not as up to speed as I should be.

thoughts?

ps: my cat says hi.


----------



## Artemis Blade (Feb 4, 2005)

I like it a bunch too, but sometimes it seems a little slow. I like Tal's suggestion of more plot - sometimes it seems a bit rudderless if we don't have some direction. I think with some gentle prodding in one direction or another we could have less hesitation about what to do next when posting.

I agree that it would be excellent in real-time, but we may have to tweak some to deal with the stretched out time scale.


----------



## dharmabum (Feb 5, 2005)

More online gaming, please!  I agree with the "more guidance" theme.  
Hi Xen's cat!


----------



## Xen (Feb 12, 2005)

*Hello?*

I think its been 5 days or so since any activity.  YHow's everyone doing?


----------



## thedangerranger (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of aroundness. Our daughter Zoë was born on Sunday and we've been a little busy lately 
I'll try and gt a post up sometime soon, and see if I can get db to do the same.
-tdr-


----------



## Xen (Feb 12, 2005)

Congratulations!  Hope the two of you have some time off to rest up and recover...

Say hi to Zoe.

X


----------



## Artemis Blade (Feb 12, 2005)

Any sign of the GM? I haven't heard much from him for a few weeks.


----------



## haiiro (Feb 15, 2005)

Ze update, it is to follow later today. Stay le tuned.


----------



## Xen (Feb 15, 2005)

Haiiro said:
			
		

> Ze update, it is to follow later today. Stay le tuned.




(porn music plays in background)


----------



## Xen (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks!*

The summary of current events was a big help for me.  I like the "choose your own adventure" aspect of this game (characters completely in control) - but I think I really needed this primer to see some of the available pieces of the puzzle.

Who *does* have this magic sword BTW?

Also, I will be out of town all next week (Sunday evening, to return on Friday).  I will have limited access to email, and will be working like a gnome - so i may not check in much (if at all) over the next week.  Please don't hold up game play for me.


----------



## haiiro (Feb 17, 2005)

Xen said:
			
		

> Who *does* have this magic sword BTW?
> 
> Also, I will be out of town all next week (Sunday evening, to return on Friday).  I will have limited access to email, and will be working like a gnome - so i may not check in much (if at all) over the next week.  Please don't hold up game play for me.




I'm glad that approach (the summary) worked for you.  The bit about Elmelendia may have been unclear, or maybe not -- it's hard to tell from your question. You guys know where the sword is -- either Artemis or Cupric is carrying it -- so the nudge in the summary was in reference to anyone else knowing about it. 

We'll abuse Tal with reckless abandon in your absence. 

PS: I don't think gnomes tend to be very hard workers -- are you sure you'll only need a week?


----------



## Artemis Blade (Feb 17, 2005)

I have the sword. Shwinggg!

Yes your post helped clarify much. After looking through it, I'm not sure which direction I personally want to go because most of them are interesting. If others have preferences, lets go that way.


----------



## thedangerranger (Feb 17, 2005)

From a metagamey standpoint, I'd think one of the most valuable things we could do for the Harpers now is to take the "The Promise".
Instant transport to a location 2 days hard ride from Selgaunt, that seems like it would ease their little problem with getting people in and out. Not to mention the viewing globe at the top could provide really good intel.

I think we should go deal with Immir, get the painting and head to the Harpers.

-Matt-


----------



## haiiro (Feb 19, 2005)

Xen, glin and db: what directions interest you most, in the short or long term?


----------



## dharmabum (Feb 21, 2005)

*Where to go, what to do.*

Tuggle would probably be most interested in gathering intel for the Harpers regarding the Princes, and in exploring the tower in order to secure it for possible harper usage.


----------



## Xen (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi guys.  Still in Cali, but thought I'd chime in quick.  I am personally very interested in the inner workings of Selgaunt and all that those workings intail.  There seems to be a lot of avenues to try on this front - and as we all know, all things evil start with politiks and end with us kicking some a$$.  The city seems like a good place to uncover some of these politix, and kick some a$$ while we are at it.  I also like the idea of starting up a safe house (extra-planar or otherwise) for the harpers, but think these things can happen simultaneously.


----------



## thedangerranger (Mar 8, 2005)

*Spell Eaters...*

So what do you think we should do about these things?
My power-gamer side loathes to allow anything that serially destroys magic items to live, but there is no way Cupric would cold-bloodedly kill them for that.
Should we turn them over to the Harpers for study?
Either that or hold them as trump in case Mephiskaran gets uppity? (Greasy-mage meet magic eater 
-tdr-


----------



## haiiro (Mar 11, 2005)

Just wanted to comment that I like the directions you're thinking about going, and look forward to seeing how you decide to explore them!


----------



## haiiro (Apr 17, 2005)

Last night it hit me that I'm just coasting along here -- the material for this part of the game is written, and we're moving so slowly that I haven't needed to be _engaged_ for a little while. I know I just came back from a two week unannounced break, which doesn't give me room to get on anyone else about participation -- and that's not what I'm trying to do. I'm having fun running the campaign, but there's so little movement that I don't really feel like there's a game to run at the moment. Does that make sense?

Running this campaign online is currently -- and pleasantly -- filling my need to run a game (I don't mean that it's filler, just that I can usually only run one serious game at a time). I like always having a campaign on the go that I GM, and wanting to keep exploring this one is one of the main reasons that I haven't been running a tabletop game here in Utah. What surprised me last night was the fact that I realized I probably _could_ run a tabletop game at the same time, because this one isn't requiring that much activity on my part.

I'm open to suggestions, and it's worth saying again that I'm not laying blame for anything here -- and that I want to continue the Selgaunt campaign! The ideas for this game were bouncing around my head for close to a year before we started playing, and it's always been my goal to make this a long-running campaign that stays fun throughout -- it's already the longest game I've ever run, and the one I've invested the most time and involvement in.

I understand that schedules and interests change, and if playing this PbP doesn't mesh with your life right now, that's cool. Let me know. And if you're leaning that way but don't want to bring it up, don't worry about it -- no friends will be lost over this, and the group has changed its makeup before. 

If it _does_ mesh with your life, but you haven't been involved for one reason or another, then take that plunge again and let's get back to where we were a few months ago: involved on a regular basis, and having fun exploring these characters, this setting, and the many plots running through the campaign!


----------



## Artemis Blade (Apr 17, 2005)

I would like to continue, but I understand if others have other responsibilities they are focusing on.

Should we have some sort of protocol for posting if we are waiting on others? Should we go ahead and post if we think of new stuff we want our characters to do?


----------



## haiiro (Apr 17, 2005)

Artemis Blade said:
			
		

> Should we have some sort of protocol for posting if we are waiting on others? Should we go ahead and post if we think of new stuff we want our characters to do?




Thus far we've had a sort of informal "wait and see" guideline -- I follow it, waiting a couple of days to see who else will way in, and most of you seem to follow it as well. Maybe we should scrap that, within reason -- perhaps change it to "wait one day at most, then move on."

That would be limited by the times, for example, that I don't have access to some material (while I'm over at my girlfriend's place, let's say) -- I'd have to wait a couple of days. I think that would even out in the end, and I like your suggestion, Art.


----------



## dharmabum (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm interested in continuing with Selgaunt.  I'll try to be better about keeping up with things!


----------



## haiiro (Apr 24, 2005)

I asked glin about the possibility of him coming back to play Marduke, and he indicated that it's not too likely anytime soon (mainly due to his schedule at work). He is fine with Marduke exiting the campaign stage left, and I wanted to see how everyone else felt about that (apart from the obvious: we miss having glin in the game!).

My preferred option for Marduke's departure would be something along the lines of what happened to Jaehn, Olo and Milo: having him leave in a way which allows him to come back sometime down the line, if that becomes an option for glin.

If Marduke does leave the party, would you be interested in recruiting a new player or two -- or would you prefer to continue with a smaller party (Artemis, Cupric, Tal, Tuggle)?


----------



## Xen (Apr 24, 2005)

I like your semi-retired idea for Marduke - which still allows Glin the option of coming back to the group if he finds time.

I also think that there could be room for another PbP player, and am all for fresh blood (so to speak).


----------



## haiiro (May 7, 2005)

Given the high likelihood of combat on the other side of the portal that Artemis just stepped through, I think we need to resolve what's happening to Marduke before pressing on. So far I've only heard from Xen (thank you, Xen!) on this one -- any thoughts, db, tdr and Art?


----------



## Artemis Blade (May 8, 2005)

I am ok with Marduke being put on hiatus, and us acquiring more or other players.


----------



## thedangerranger (May 9, 2005)

*I'm all for new players!*

The more the merrier!


----------



## Xen (May 12, 2005)

*Gone Gone Gone*

Hey all - I won't be able to post for the next week (tomorrow through next Wed.), because I'll be in Germany.  All in all - I think it will probably be worth it!


----------



## haiiro (May 12, 2005)

Xen said:
			
		

> Hey all - I won't be able to post for the next week (tomorrow through next Wed.), because I'll be in Germany.  All in all - I think it will probably be worth it!




Have a fabulous trip! 

We'll put the game on hold until Xen gets back.


----------



## Xen (May 20, 2005)

*Zwei WeissBier, Bitte!*

Hey all - I'm back and ready to post....


----------

